# Worst busted knuckle yet!



## tacoma_2002 (Jul 16, 2009)

Well I was out last night working on getting the gear reduction fitted into the 300 when my hand slipped and my knuckle contacted the crankcase gasket surface....and if you've ever messed with any kind of machined surface, you know how sharp it is...

I looked down at my finger and found a flap of skin hanging and could see my finger/knuckle joint exposed :bigeyes:. I flushed it with peroxide and bandaged it up good and went to bed. I woke up to severe throbbing pain this morning around 3am and have been up since. The cut looks really good this morning with no redness or swelling...just wonder if I should go to the doctor or ride this thing out?

No pics of the carnage cause I couldn't track down my camera in time to get GOOD shot...this is the 2nd time over the course of a year I've seen my finger bones....good times...


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

OUCH


----------



## Thom (Dec 16, 2009)

Go have it checked out. With all the dirt grease oil etc on a motor I do not care how well you clean it there is always a risk of infection. Better to be safe than sorry.


----------



## bruterider27 (Apr 29, 2010)

I did the same thing a while back working on a car I cleaned it and bought me some work gloves worth every penny


----------



## 08beast (Sep 10, 2009)

don't worry bout it drink a few cold ones and bank on the fact you have 9 more lmao


----------



## drtj (May 3, 2009)

:greatgooglymoogly: Thats gonna leave a mark


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

You really need to stop doing that.


----------



## islandlife (Jul 4, 2010)

keep it clean, you'll be fine.


----------



## Waddaman (Oct 3, 2010)

I never chance any cuts or anything on my hands anymore.. Couple of years ago my mom was putting up Christmas decorations and got a piece of glitter in her thumb.. she thought nothing of it, few days later it was infected and about twice the size.. went in the hospital and had to stay there for a week, on morphine and everything else. She got a rare infection from a piece of glitter and it almost made her lose her thumb, and it's still not the same


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

Thom said:


> Go have it checked out. With all the dirt grease oil etc on a motor I do not care how well you clean it there is always a risk of infection. Better to be safe than sorry.


I agree!!!


----------



## oldmanbrute (Apr 15, 2009)

Just bite off the excess skin, slap a band-aid on it and finish the job.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
....J/K.... take care of it for sure!


----------



## wood butcher (May 11, 2009)

if its not full of puss the day after u should be good


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

oldmanbrute said:


> Just bite off the excess skin, slap a band-aid on it and finish the job.
> .
> .
> .
> ...


ewwwwww


----------



## tacoma_2002 (Jul 16, 2009)

oldmanbrute said:


> Just bite off the excess skin, slap a band-aid on it and finish the job.
> .
> .
> .
> ...


It didn't hurt when I first did it and thats exactly what I was going to do...until I saw bone


----------



## BrutemanAl (Jul 3, 2009)

Put crazy glue on the flap of skin and glue it back down , cover with bandaid and get your ride fixed !!! 

JK , id get that nasty thing looked at lol


----------

